# 3 Rivers* Bottles



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector

Hello all,

My name is Ryan and I am an avid collector of Three Rivers glass. If anyone has Three Rivers bottles that they would be interested in selling, please let me know! Today I searched long and hard through 3 antique stores before coming across a good find.


Found 3 La Porte Beverages bottles, made for the La Porte Bottling Co. by the Three Rivers Glass Factory. 

Again, any bottle with a 3 Rivers mark is a bottle that I'm interested in.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## botlguy

And what does the "Three Rivers Glass Company" mark look like?


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector

botlguy,

The Three Rivers Glass Factory has several different markings to note. Most commonly found will be a 3RIVERS* or 3R*. There are some bottles that will have written out Three Rivers* on it, most of those are milk bottles in my findings but i have found a soda bottle. There are also some odd markings that come into play when you come into the short period of the Ball takeover in December of 1937. Not wanting to put the Three Rivers mark on the bottles anymore, Ball used markings such as .......* and Ball*. I even have one bottle that is a missprint, that has 3RVIERS* on it, that i cherish. The bottles made at this factory were anything from plain jars and bottles to beer, milk, soda, and medicine bottles. Here are some photos of markings.


----------



## botlguy

O K that helps a lot although I doubt I will run across any. I'm guessing these are from the Pittsburgh area, my favorite river name the Monongalia.  I first heard it in an older Country song. I can remember the 2nd name, the Ohio but not the third. Good luck in your search.
Jim S


----------



## ACLbottles

Jim, the Three Rivers Glass Factory was actually located in south Texas, about an hour south of San Antonio. 

Ryan, I run across Three Rivers glass from time to time being in east Texas, so I'll be on the lookout for you. Just out of curiosity, what's the city embossed on the heel of that Dr. Pepper bottle?


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector

ACLbottles, 
I would much appreciate the heads up next time you find a 3 Rivers* bottle. The Dr. Pepper is a Raised Letter 3 Rivers* made for New Braunfels, Tex.


----------



## dan Mattson

I have recently come across a three rivers bottle if interested please reply to this post.
thanks, Dan Mattson


----------



## Roaddog1

My name is Edward are you still looking for 3 rivers bottles if so call me 9033866725 or my email edwardweaver648@yahoo.com


----------



## Roaddog1

*3 rivers*

I have a embossed 3 rivers bottle, beautiful design embossed on it. Has Reid's bottling co.on side and wills point Texas. On the other. 8floz on bottom and 3 rivers on bottom edge


----------



## Roaddog1

Waiting on your call ryan


----------



## nhpharm

Ryan's not signed into the site for 6 months...


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector

dan Mattson said:


> I have recently come across a three rivers bottle if interested please reply to this post.
> thanks, Dan Mattson



Dan, I am very interested in your bottle.


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector

nhpharm said:


> Ryan's not signed into the site for 6 months...



I'm back on today!


----------



## cool63truck

*Wills point bottle*



Roaddog1 said:


> I have a embossed 3 rivers bottle, beautiful design embossed on it. Has Reid's bottling co.on side and wills point Texas. On the other. 8floz on bottom and 3 rivers on bottom edge



My parents live in wills point so I’d be interested if you still have it


----------



## Found a collection

3RIVERS* Bottle Collector said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Ryan and I am an avid collector of Three Rivers glass. If anyone has Three Rivers bottles that they would be interested in selling, please let me know! Today I searched long and hard through 3 antique stores before coming across a good find.
> View attachment 179538
> Found 3 La Porte Beverages bottles, made for the La Porte Bottling Co. by the Three Rivers Glass Factory.
> 
> Again, any bottle with a 3 Rivers mark is a bottle that I'm interested in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

3RIVERS* Bottle Collector said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Ryan and I am an avid collector of Three Rivers glass. If anyone has Three Rivers bottles that they would be interested in selling, please let me know! Today I searched long and hard through 3 antique stores before coming across a good find.
> View attachment 179538
> Found 3 La Porte Beverages bottles, made for the La Porte Bottling Co. by the Three Rivers Glass Factory.
> 
> Again, any bottle with a 3 Rivers mark is a bottle that I'm interested in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


There are  3, three rivers bottles on Bottles For Sale .All Marked Three Rivers .If You Think They Are Priced Too High . Contact me at   roandallan@eastex.net Make Offer .


----------



## robinaggie

3RIVERS* Bottle Collector said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Ryan and I am an avid collector of Three Rivers glass. If anyone has Three Rivers bottles that they would be interested in selling, please let me know! Today I searched long and hard through 3 antique stores before coming across a good find.
> View attachment 179538
> Found 3 La Porte Beverages bottles, made for the La Porte Bottling Co. by the Three Rivers Glass Factory.
> 
> Again, any bottle with a 3 Rivers mark is a bottle that I'm interested in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


Hi Ryan. I have a Three Rivers soda bottle. Holler if you're interested.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

3RIVERS* Bottle Collector said:


> ACLbottles,
> I would much appreciate the heads up next time you find a 3 Rivers* bottle. The Dr. Pepper is a Raised Letter 3 Rivers* made for New Braunfels, Tex. hello 3rivers  I have A few 3rivers bottles I Will Send More Later .Its Bed Time For Me .My Number Is 936-967-4824  I Also live in TEXAS  GRACE  ABOUNDS


----------



## robinaggie

GRACE ABOUND said:


> There are  3, three rivers bottles on Bottles For Sale .All Marked Three Rivers .If You Think They Are Priced Too High . Contact me at   roandallan@eastex.net Make Offer .


I'm in College Station TX. Let me know if you want pics of my bottle.


----------



## HouTxSoda

robinaggie said:


> I'm in College Station TX. Let me know if you want pics of my bottle.


Robin, Please post a picture of the bottle along with its details. Thanks!


----------

